# Researching Lightweight Climber Stand - Thoughts?



## buckspotter (Sep 9, 2010)

Gentlemen-

I am shopping for a nice climber for the upcoming season.  I have an older climber that is very comfortable once you get it up in a tree - but it is a nightmare to transport and to put on the tree, so it is not very portable at all.

What I would like is a climber that is easy for one man to put on the tree, light enough to carry in and out of the woods (I will be hunting a friend's property time to time and do not want to leave it in the woods) and at least comfortable enough to spend a few hours in it.  

I have not purchased one in ages and would really appreciate any suggestions.  Thanks-


----------



## bluewaterhunter (Sep 9, 2010)

*Lone Wolf Sit And Climb?*

Please do not buy a climber unless you are going to wear a harness every time! Three years ago I bought the Lone Wolf Sit And Climb. It is priced toward $400, but comes with a nice platform bowhunters prefer. I only rifle hunt. It weighs 18 pounds, and straps flat against the outside of a full size internal backpack with a padded waist belt, and all my stuff in it. The two parts nestle together to a size of about 4in x 21in x 31in plus the two nylon/rubber straps sticking out, above and below. I use only the two side safety straps to easily hold it together. I can walk for miles with this pack, on my hips. There is a Lone Wolf Hand Climber model that is 13 pounds, and less expensive, but, the seat is a sideless one foot stool, and I wouldn't want to be nodding off on that. I feel more secure in the sit and climb seat. Some big guys have said the sit and climb seat is too small for them. You can use the armrests to relax, or lay your rifle across. I duck tape the clang points every year. It is so difficult to be 100% quiet setting up. When I get up the tree, I lower the top part about four inches, for a more comfortable sitting position. I also carry a bead filled cushion for more comfort. This subject has been covered in the past and can be found in the archives. Good luck.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 9, 2010)

Google or Bing Hardtail Hunter stands... 16lbs very comfy...I have one that i bought years ago when they were made in Conyers....
Were being sold by an outfit called Sycamore Island.....
These are the lightest...My next choice would be a Treewalker....
Ether will allow you to sit all day if you want to....
My  next choice would be a Summit....


----------



## Mattval (Sep 15, 2010)

I would recommend the summit viper.  Light easy fairly quite.  The Ol'man stands are awesome too.  Both are comfortable. Wear your safety harness!
good luck


----------



## clvickers (Sep 17, 2010)

Look at the PROMAG from Treewalker Treestands.

http://www.treewalkertreestands.com


----------



## sgtstinky (Oct 6, 2010)

https://www.equalizertreestands.com/index.php

Not so sure this is light weight but it is a great stand! I love mine.


----------



## aewhite (Oct 7, 2010)

a tomcat climber is what you are looking for. I have hunted out of one for around 20 years now. Light and easy to put on the tree and with a pad for the seat you can set as long as you want.


----------



## baybranch02 (Oct 7, 2010)

summit viper


----------



## BenP (Oct 8, 2010)

2nd on the Summit Viper, but get this SS model.  It is lighter than the classic since it is made with aluminum instead of steel.  Most comfortable, easy to carry climber I've ever owned.  It's all welded and doesn't really have any moving parts or screws to worry about coming loose or making noise.


----------



## DS7418 (Oct 8, 2010)

Summit Viper,, any model long as its a newer Aluminum. wieghs close to 21 lbs. on average.


----------



## win270wsm (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll go along with the Summit.But get the goliath or the titan. they are a little bigger than the viperand average about $20 more @ BPS


----------



## sothunfried (Oct 18, 2010)

i got a summit viper and love it i can sit all day with no issues


----------



## banjoman (Oct 29, 2010)

I've got both a Viper and a Goliath can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Nate23 (Nov 1, 2010)

Summit Viper SS for comfort, Lone Wolf for portability


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 1, 2010)

I love my Tree Walker.

But for portability it's had to beat the Tomcat I.

http://www.treeclimber.com/


----------



## rvick (Nov 2, 2010)

summit viper with hard stirrups


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Jul 10, 2012)

Treewalker


----------

